# Regency terraces of John Nash (London)



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Here are some of the famous terraces of John Nash that I was referring to earlier. This is known as the Regency style in London (from the time of the Regency in the early C19th). The Nash terraces are mainly around Regent's Park and The Mall. There are of course hundreds of white collonaded streets in West London - especially around Paddington, Belgravia, and Kensington but the Nash terraces are the simplest and some of the oldest.


Carlton House Terrace on The Mall (close to Buckingham Palace):



























Park Crescent (near Regent's Park):













































Cumberland Terrace (next to Regent's Park):
























































Hannover Terrace (next to Regent's Park):





























Chester Terrace (next to Regent's Park):





























The London Business School (next to Regent's Park):


----------

